# tank jumped off the couch. hes dead.



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

Very dead. Dirty is very sad. Had him for two weeks.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 20, 2011)

fell off the couch and died? wow sounds like he must of fell in a very awkward way. very sorry to hear this.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 20, 2011)

How? How high is your couch?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

Really piss's me off. Dozer survived it a few times. From 6 feet. Poor little guy. We had just really started to bond. 


new2tegus said:


> How? How high is your couch?



Normal couch. Maybe two feet. Hella butthurt right now.


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 20, 2011)

What? Unbelievable! I'm sorry for your loss...but how exactly did this happen, and if it just happened, hate to ask, but are you sure he's dead?

Your post earlier this month about housing him at a month old with a four month old Columbian made me think that if he survived that, he was a tough little guy. 

Did he get stepped on? Caught by the cat or dog? Crushed during recapture? Or just jumped from a couple feet and poof??

Regardless, I'm really sorry to hear this...


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

Jumped. Hit. Didn't move. Picked him up, he pissed, started twitching. No breathing. Put him on the counter. Pooped. Twitched, then nothing for along time. Tongue hanging out. Very very very dead.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow sorry to hear that, perhaps maybe there was an underlying problem you just didn't see, I can't see a tegu falling 2' and dying


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry for your loss! it makes me nervous, gary has taken a few falls when he was getting out of his enclosure. scary to think that could have happened (hes larger though).


----------



## james.w (Aug 20, 2011)

Man sorry to hear.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

I doubt there was anything wrong with him. The sound when he hit was not good.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. No words can describe the sorrow.


----------



## seahawkchick22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Poor thing... Sad night at our house. He was so cute too.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

He just lost his green.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 20, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss, that's horrible, well for the short time he was here he was loved and well taken care of, which is better than so many receive.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 20, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> Im so sorry for your loss, that's horrible, well for the short time he was here he was loved and well taken care of, which is better than so many receive.



For sure! Am ready to get another one. I gave him attention everyday. Today he was happy getting his chin rubbed. Rip Tank. Poor lil guy. [attachment=3105]


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 21, 2011)

im sorry thats my worst fear of rmy reptiels thats why i always line blankets when they are on anything like a couch or bed anything is possible i broke and shatter my celll phone screen from 4 inches away from the ground just imagine a live thing falling the wrong way it could happen again im sorry for you at least you learned a lesson the hard way tho://


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 21, 2011)

These animals survive climbing and falling off of things in the wild all the time. It's likely that there was something wrong with him. Reptiles don't tend to show pain when injured or sick. It could be that there was an underlying condition that you couldn't have been aware of.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 21, 2011)

Been awake all night. Can't sleep. Stupid lizard. Stupid eyes.


----------



## jumper123 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry for your loss. I agree he probably had something else wrong.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 21, 2011)

I am so, so sorry Dirty. It's never easy to say goodbye to the animals we love, especially when they're taken prematurely as yours was. My heart is broken and bleeding for your loss. Please try to feel better, my friend.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry for the loss, its scary to think this could happen anytime. My beardie jumped out my hand today and landed on his belly, i'm at 5' 11" so it was a fall.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah. I want my tank back. Dozer and him got along good too. Didn't fight at all. Not once. Dozer is a good columbian. I only get to see him two days a week though. He hides all day. While I'm at work he comes out. Lisa gets to have time with him. Damnit. Damnit damnit.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 21, 2011)

This is really horrible :/ it could've been some unidentified underlying condition.. or, from what you described, he could've fallen just the wrong way. Unlikely from the height, but stranger things have happened. Either way, losing a pet you're attached to always sucks. I had a CWD that I loved and put ungodly amounts of time and money into and he died as a result of a tornado.. really isn't a good experience.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 21, 2011)

im srry to hear that man he was a cute gu


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 21, 2011)

_:huh: My condolences to you and yours  _


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 21, 2011)

That's terrible, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Schnellzug (Aug 21, 2011)

One of my greatest fears is something like this happening to one of my pets. I just can't even imagine being in your place right now. I'm terribly sorry for your loss...


----------



## got10 (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.what did he land on , tiles wood ?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 21, 2011)

We have hardwood floors. It was just his time. Dozer has jumped from my shoulder and the couched a few times. He's fine. But ill be much more vigilant about not letting that happen again. Lisa has allready started looking for another one. I called bobby this morning to see if he has anymore. I'll take any breed but a red or a columbian.

For only having him a couple weeks I got to see a small glimpse of how special argentines are. Tank was much more loving than Dozer. And more mellow.


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I doubt it was an underlying problem, bottomline just an accident. I had lizard jump from heights before, had our black and white jump from my hands when he was young with no injuries. Sounds like he just landed wrong, sad but true. 

Sorry for your loss, we know exactly how you feel.


----------



## jmulley6 (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry  he probably landed on his neck just the right way . It happens, not your fault.
but I know how hard it is to get over


----------

